# Attention RAW Feeders



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Why do you feed your dog a RAW diet?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I forgot to click it but I intially switched because my GSD always had digestive troubles on kibble, very rarely had a normal stool but on raw he's been doing fabulous not to mention the raw stool are so much smaller and break down so quickly. Other things I noticed were his coat became so shiny I almost needed sunglasses to look at him lol and all the build up on his teeth disappeared, they are pure white... no yellowing, no build up and no bad breath!

I do a prey model home made raw though I do supplement with omega's 3's and some of Carmen's supplements. I've seen big positive changes in all 3 of my dogs across the board, never going back to kibble.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I initially switched due to quality control...it was when dogs were dying and then the recalls began in late 2006-early'07. My sisters pup(Onyx's littermate) died and it was pinpointed to bad kibble.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> I initially switched due to quality control...it was when dogs were dying and then the recalls began in late 2006-early'07. My sisters pup(Onyx's littermate) died and it was pinpointed to bad kibble.


That was another reason and another that I'd lost 3 pets to cancer back to back to back, I'm not saying raw fed dogs don't get cancer or have health problems but diet does play a huge role in health and like going to a reputable breeder I wanted to increase my odds of healthy long lived dogs.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I myself had not thought about it until I met Carmen and saw her dogs. she had some older dogs that looked amazing and full of life. Their eyes were bright, coats shining. 
I thought it was a crazy amount of work and rediculously expensive. ...my assumptions and I was wrong.
I had almost made the decision to never get another GSD after losing our first just shy of 7 yrs old. Then I started thinking about all the steroids he had been on for his horrid itching, enzymes for his EPI, meds for chronic ear infections, horrible breath. To this day I wonder if I could have increased his life span by feeding raw. ..something I will never know.

Gus has never been fed kibble. He looks fantastic and I too will never feed kibble to my dogs again.


----------



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mainly a money issue, went through a bunch of kibble to find the right one that didn't upset his stomach and that happened to be Orijen, but at $96.00 for a thirty pound bag was breaking the bank. Was able to buy two and a half to three months worth of food for that price.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't remember why I put Jax on raw. Nutra made her sick. Made all the dogs sick so it wasn't her. She started refusing TOTW. I think at that point I put her on raw. Then started the cat with IBD when I flipped the SD I/D over and ready "corn" as the second ingredient. Banshee was started when she started getting growths. Seger as always been on raw. He thinks kibble is candy.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Lots of different reasons so I voted overall health. Over the years, I've had numerous dogs, both rescues and purebreds. They've all had health problems of one type or another. I wanted to give Mystique the best possible chance so I researched for the best possible dog food to feed her. Turns out the best (in my opinion) isn't even dog food. Pearly white teeth, shiny soft coat, bright eyes, lots of energy... can't dispute that kind of evidence.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Overall health. Butters seemed to be doing okay on kibble (and we tried to get her the best. ..Or at least "best" as far as kibble goes), but when I saw all of the benefits of raw, I saw no reason not to do it. It was cheaper than kibble, better for her health, her teeth, her coat, etc.

Needless to say, I was not disappointed with the results. I will definitely be staying far, far away from kibble, and plan to switch my kittens to raw eventually as well.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Dakota used to have constant hot spots and trouble holding any muscle on kibble. My other dog, Alice, stayed on kibble at first because she did fine. But I eventually switched her too after seeing how Dakota flourished on it. So I decided to put her and the puppy on raw for their overall health.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Overall health and because it made sense. We are told to eat fresh foods and to eat little if any process foods. Why should it be any different for our dogs? I read _Give Your Dog a Bone_ and switched after that. I have changed what I feed over the years and now feed a primarily prey model type diet (no veggies and fruits except that they like them as treats) and then use a little commercially available stuff for puppies and to make it easier to add in supplements. I have fed raw for 16 years.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Almost 20 years ago my cat was diagnosed with diabetes. I questioned the vet ... his response was ... this is what happens when you feed crappy food to your pet (my fault LOL)

My response: well, YOU'RE the one who recommended the crappy food ... (S/D)

Vet: well, if you switch to this food, he'll do much better 

My response: or if I switch vets and diet for the cat, he'll do much better ... and left 

The next day I was at a different vet who recommended the raw diet ... gave me some info, and I followed all of the instructions. 

Within 2-3 months my cat's diabetes was GONE. I was stunned, and I mean it ... I was floored to pieces. 

While doing this, I started doing some research (books and lots of books, it was a long process - online did NOT exist at all!)

Since then, all of my pets have been on the raw diet. 

Cats and dogs are easy (once you get the hang of it)

It took a lot more creativity for my parrot because she's such a picky pain in the butt ... but I persevered and all flourish with fresh food, no additives, preservatives, chemicals, etc. Just the way it's supposed to be!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Kyleigh said:


> Almost 20 years ago my cat was diagnosed with diabetes. I questioned the vet ... his response was ... this is what happens when you feed crappy food to your pet (my fault LOL)
> 
> My response: well, YOU'RE the one who recommended the crappy food ... (S/D)
> 
> ...


My sister has a diabetic very obese cat. I have tried to get her to try raw but because her vet won't support the change she is too afraid. I understand but it was good to read that it did help your cat.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Saphire, that's too bad ... my cat lost weight, lost the diabetes, his coat was healthier ... it was like I had brought a completely different cat back into the house. 

See if you can find Dr. Marty's book (I can't remember the title off hand) My vet had me read that - it was shocking!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I will look for it and maybe she will read and research.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Here you go: Dr. Martin Goldstein | Dr. Marty, America?s high-tech, integrative veterinarian.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Kyleigh said:


> Here you go: Dr. Martin Goldstein | Dr. Marty, America?s high-tech, integrative veterinarian.


Perfect thanks!!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I never even heard of it until I started coming to the forum. It sounded logical and I tried it. Fiona loved it and no more 4 poops a day. Sold.


----------

